# Siemers in trouble again ?????



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

I just heard that he got in trouble again this fall. Anyone know any details, all I have heard is hearsay. Supposedly guiding repeat customers for cash and one was an undercover fed warden. Don't want to start rumors, just asking and saying what I heard. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Bowbells Man Fined For Hunting Violations
(AP) _ A Bowbells hunting guide has pleaded guilty to hunting violations in two states.

30-year-old Todd Siemers was fined more than $5,000 last month in Nebraska for illegally taking snow geese.

Burke County State's Attorney Marv Madsen says Siemers also was fined $400 last month in North Dakota for falsifying a deer license.

Siemers had been the president of Northern Waterfowl Outfitters. Madsen says he can't renew his guiding license for at least three years.

Nebraska conservation officer Jeremy Ten Kley says Siemers was found with 381 snow geese that had been stored in pickups, trailers and a storage unit.

Ten Kley says the geese were rotten and could not be eaten. He says it was the ``biggest waste'' of geese that he had ever seen.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

One important thing here to read. He was not licensed.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

where does it say that g\o I may be a little slow


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

> Madsen says he can't renew his guiding license for at least three years.


This statement indicates to me he was licensed? :huh:


----------



## hothonkerslover (Nov 2, 2005)

I had an email from someone in the Kenmare area today and the feds were at his door conviscating trucks and trailers. 
I also had heard he got caught guiding without a license this fall. He had clients in the field bowhunting.


----------



## hothonkers (Sep 13, 2005)

hothonkerslover said:


> I had an email from someone in the Kenmare area today and the feds were at his door conviscating trucks and trailers.
> I also had heard he got caught guiding without a license this fall. He had clients in the field bowhunting.


Nice creative name,


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't know but if it say he can't renew his license for at least 3 years. To me that means he does not have one.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

g/o said:


> I don't know but if it say he can't renew his license for at least 3 years. To me that means he does not have one.


I may be young and dumb here but to RENEW to me would mean you already have one. It doesn't say he will not be able to get one for three years it says RENEW meaning to me his license has been revoked and he will not be allowed another license for three years.. All in favor say I


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

*I*


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Damn Sota your smart..... :wink:

by the way....I


----------



## proguide (Nov 2, 2005)

I believe that guides and outfitters have to renew each year. This would mean he had no license. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Well you are the proguide you tell us


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

proguide, welcome with a name like that get use to the abuse that will go along with it. As hothonkes said he heard he was caught guiding without a license. If we are found guilty as Todd was they would yank our license immediately


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

what did you do change your name from G\O because I see you have made one post and you are the newest member to the site. Or did you come here to defend the honor of all G/O's in North Dakota

Our users have posted a total of 139773 articles
We have 7176 registered users
The newest registered user is proguide 
In total there are 90 users online :: 17 Registered, 2 Hidden and 71 Guests [ Administrator ] [ Moderator ]
Most users ever online was 769 on Thu Dec 30, 2004 5:56 pm
Registered Users: Blacktail, Chris Hustad, curty, Dave in Mpls, DecoyDummy, deked, djleye, fargodawg, fowldogs, hutchwhacker, Jiffy, KEN W, King Eider, PSDC, SDNDhtr, sotaman, wingtipped


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

see after rereading everthing g/o you sound to be on the inside to all of this because when you started posting there is no mention of license and you stated see guys he wasn't licensed..


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Can't fool you can I sota. Or could I be one of the hidden? Only the shadow knows


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Who really is Militant Tiger !!!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

OH how I miss MT


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey G/O do you own your own land, or do you lease land? If you own land, did you own it before you started leasing it?


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

That is what I had heard that the feds were at his house confiscating a bunch of stuff, just didn't want to post it until someone else mentioned that they had heard it too. I heard it second hand from a guy that was told by one of the guys that know siemers.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=116972&highlight=#116972

Never thought he would really be missed.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

That guy could stir up a conversation more than Jiffy can ever hope too !!! (That is kind of a compliment Jiffy  )

And he was a self proclaimed firearms expert, especially when it came to the Ruger 10/22 !!!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Mossy you are right jiffy is a harmless guy.. I think he might just be a tree hugger trying to stir the pot around here.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey thanks MossyMo!!!! :lol:

Sota, at least I know who my true freinds are!!!!! :wink: :lol: :beer:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Gee Jiffy I want to be your friend again will you ever I mean ever forgive my buddy ole pal


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

NNNOOO!!!!  :lol: g/o is my NEW buddy ole pal!!! :wink:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Damn, isnt it time to go DEER HUNTING YET!!!!! I'm pulling my hair out.......aaaaaarrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhh :shake:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

It's kind of like the monkey said when his tail went under the lawn mower........

It won't be long now !!! :jammin:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Jiffy Fine then I am taking my ball and going home.. :beer:


----------



## GarySND (Nov 4, 2005)

Will add some to the Siemers rumor mill, on Tuesday Nov 2nd he was taken into custody south of Larson, ND. In Bowbells either the day before or about the same time individuals with bullet resistant vests and assault weapons, executed a search warrant and confiscated two suburbans and a pickup and some guns either at or near his place of residence. Some if not all of the vehicles confiscated did NOT belong to him. He was later released from custody.


----------

